# Kurt Atterberg : Symphony No. 6 in C major Op. 31 ("Dollar")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the poll Best Dramatic Film Score - 1996 for my competition, the score of John Williams is winning, but you have still some days to express your vote.


How do you rate this piece?

Performed by the Radio-Philharmonie Hannover Des NDR conducted by Ari Rasilainen.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I still remember the thrill of discovery the first time I ever heard this work; it was the Bis recording. What a terrific, fun, beautiful 20th century symphony that absolutely should be in the standard repertoire. I got to play it some 8 years back and it was a hoot! Audiences would love it, given a chance. Did you know that Atterberg then transcribed it as a Piano Quintet - and it's a very effective work in its own right; there was a Marco Polo recording. The Dollar Symphony beat out Franz Schmidt's Third Symphony in the Columbia Records competition and as much as I love the Schmidt, the Atterberg is the better work and fully deserved the award. Beecham and Toscanini did it, so why did it fall away so quickly?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Atterberg composed some fine symphonies, and no. 6 is one of his best - voted "very good".


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Good. A fine composition but not a first tier masterpiece.


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

Not only is it a tuneful and memorable work, but also the orchestration shines effortlessly. One of his best. I love it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good , as it is his Birthday today I did spin it this morning.


----------

